
My view on grammar Nazis - grisanik
http://grisanik.com/blog/grammar-and-spelling-haters/
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
I agree that there's no need to resort to personal abuse. However, I think
your examples are a bit contrived: I don't think I've ever seen someone hit
with a tirade of insults, merely for missing out the definite article —in fact
[as a bit of a Grammar Nazi myself], I usually take that as a sign I'm dealing
with a non-native speaker [Probably Russian]. No fair-minded Grammar Nazi will
attack someone writing in English as a second language.

What I get annoyed by are the people who ARE native English speakers and who
can't be bothered to spend a few minutes proof-reading what they write, or
learning a few trivial grammatical rules ['your' vs 'you're', 'there' vs
'they're' vs 'their'] but yet expect the rest of us to struggle through their
lazy, mangled prose, trying to extract meaning from it.

Why the fuck should I? If you can't be bothered taking a little time to check
over what you write, before spewing it onto the internet, so that it makes
grammatical sense, why should I put in valuable on time on your behalf,
deciphering your blatherings? You've already shown me you don't care enough
about what you want to say, to make the effort to express yourself clearly. So
I'm not going to care enough to bother reading it.

